# what variety evo did you get with your free coupon?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

and are you guys just feeding it as treats? im picking up some free 6.6 pound bags of the evo red meat...should i just giv them as treats? also is evo recalled


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Evo is not recalled, please do not post misinformation. 

I got my cat EVO turkey/salmon with mine.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Evo is not recalled, please do not post misinformation.
> 
> I got my cat EVO turkey/salmon with mine.


this post and my post in the red meat tthread you told me posted misinformation...BOTH were in the form of QUESTIONS....

that aside...are you just giving them the evo as treats or using the new bag to rotate it in?
im not really sure how i could rotate in 6 pounds of food


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> this post and my post in the red meat tthread you told me posted misinformation...BOTH were in the form of QUESTIONS....
> 
> that aside...are you just giving them the evo as treats or using the new bag to rotate it in?
> im not really sure how i could rotate in 6 pounds of food


I apologize for THIS thread, as I do see now that it IS in the form of a question. I read "Also, Evo is recalled." My apologies. NO, Evo is not recalled, why do you ask?

Bags of such size are not really ideal for larger dogs like Shane. By the time he'd be transitioned onto it, you'd be out of Evo! The promotion was more or less to get people to try it out, so they'd switch to EVO, or to give existing customers a bit of a perk. 

Because I'm using mine for my cat, no, I'm not using it as treats. You could just give shane a little bit of it to supplement his Canidae, or go about with the treat idea. :smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I apologize for THIS thread, as I do see now that it IS in the form of a question. I read "Also, Evo is recalled." My apologies. NO, Evo is not recalled, why do you ask?
> 
> Bags of such size are not really ideal for larger dogs like Shane. By the time he'd be transitioned onto it, you'd be out of Evo! The promotion was more or less to get people to try it out, so they'd switch to EVO, or to give existing customers a bit of a perk.
> 
> Because I'm using mine for my cat, no, I'm not using it as treats. You could just give shane a little bit of it to supplement his Canidae, or go about with the treat idea. :smile:


what about the OTHER thread also?
anyway,yeah i dont really plan on switching him to evo( i did before p and g bought them out..was all set to get him on herring evo)..i think i will just use them as treats. who knows...maybe he will like t a lot,and i will switch....but ive never been thrilled with the red meat formula..and having p and g make it doesnt justify the 60 dollar price tag after taxes.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what about the OTHER thread also?
> anyway,yeah i dont really plan on switching him to evo( i did before p and g bought them out..was all set to get him on herring evo)..i think i will just use them as treats. who knows...maybe he will like t a lot,and i will switch....but ive never been thrilled with the red meat formula..and having p and g make it doesnt justify the 60 dollar price tag after taxes.


Nope, Other thread was what you thought. 

What I don't understand, is that you won't switch now because P & G owns it, but yet.. you feed a Diamond made food. I'm not bashing Diamond so much, as I appreciate that they make decent quality foods at more affordable prices.. I do. I've fed Diamond products for about a year in the past with NO issues whatsoever. But, to say that you are hesitant to feed a P & G food, but feel good about a Diamond food doesn't make sense to me. I mean, if you were feeding a Champion food, sure, it would make more sense to me, as they appear to be the MOST reliable at this time.... Would you mind expanding on this? I can split it into a new thread if you'd like, as well.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I can't figure out why anyone would even think that a dog food manufacturer is giving away bags of food that has been recalled. 

That aside, I got a bag of EVO Red Meat, which I only use as training treats since my dogs are fed raw meaty bones and raw organs. But EVO kibble does a good job as a treat (in moderation).


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I got a bag of EVO Red Meat. I had a coupon sent to my mom's so I will probably get a bag of the Salmon/Herring formula. AND....I tried doing the coupon thing on Natura again just for fun with my address I already used, and it went through  So we will see if they mail me another one in a week or so!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Never got my coupon.


----------



## Oregon27 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Nutura pets*

I will miss Evo for my diabetic cat as it really has given her a longer life and better health but I can not take a chance with Procter and Gamble owning Nutura brands aand probable changes or food sources that are iffy. I am also concerned about Wellness making changes. I have been getting my Wellness fish and sweet potato and Senior from Smart Pak for many years. My Skips seizures stopped 6 years ago after I changed to Wellness fish from Nutro AND no more phenabarb which had damaged his liver. He has been on Denamarin for 4 years for his liver. I did pickup a free EVO red for treats with the free coupon as my store had Nutura produced food still. I will be back to researching.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oregon27 said:


> I will miss Evo for my diabetic cat as it really has given her a longer life and better health but I can not take a chance with Procter and Gamble owning Nutura brands aand probable changes or food sources that are iffy. I am also concerned about Wellness making changes. I have been getting my Wellness fish and sweet potato and Senior from Smart Pak for many years. My Skips seizures stopped 6 years ago after I changed to Wellness fish from Nutro AND no more phenabarb which had damaged his liver. He has been on Denamarin for 4 years for his liver. I did pickup a free EVO red for treats with the free coupon as my store had Nutura produced food still. I will be back to researching.


You can look into the Champion kibbles, Orijen and Acana. This is what I have been feeding and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I got Salmon & Herring for my cat, who won't eat it. So, that and all the other bags of kibble she's turned her nose up at will be given to the animal shelter.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I used mine for Evo regular small bites because that is what Chelsy eats. Since they will be starting on raw in a little while, the 6 pound bags won't last us that long and whatever extra I get can go to my son's dogs. 

On a side note, since Chelsy has been switched to Evo and also to 95% meat canned food, she has grown back all her hair and no longer has any red raw spots on her. This is after one vet told me she had lost her hair because she had Cushings and there was nothing we could do for her. I switched vets after that :biggrin: I noticed today when I was brushing her that she has a bushy tail for the first time in years! My son can't call her "Rat Tail" anymore!!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Nope, Other thread was what you thought.
> 
> What I don't understand, is that you won't switch now because P & G owns it, but yet.. you feed a Diamond made food. I'm not bashing Diamond so much, as I appreciate that they make decent quality foods at more affordable prices.. I do. I've fed Diamond products for about a year in the past with NO issues whatsoever. But, to say that you are hesitant to feed a P & G food, but feel good about a Diamond food doesn't make sense to me. I mean, if you were feeding a Champion food, sure, it would make more sense to me, as they appear to be the MOST reliable at this time.... Would you mind expanding on this? I can split it into a new thread if you'd like, as well.


few reasons
1-i trust diamond more than proctor and gamble. i dont trust either,butt hat being said diamond only makes dog foods.
2-canidae is not made by diamond. it is manufactured by them. while this is still not ideal..it is not the worst situation.
3-canidae grain free costs 51 dollars after tax,is ethoxyquin free,and is probably just as good as proctor and gamble version evo
4-i would have had no problem paying 65 dollars for natura evo hrring,but i do have a problem paying more than 51 dollars for any current brand of dog food that is available . if i was assured evo herrng would not change i might consider it...but dogs are already getting diarrrhea


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I got Herring & Salmon since my dog is currently on Orijen Regional Red and I'm pretty sure it has the highest crude omega 3 level out of all commercial kibbles (even Orijen 6 Fish). I'm just going to feed it to her since it should give me about 5 extra days before I have to go out and get a new bag of kibble again. I'm sure dog treats taste better.

EDIT: Nevermind...seems like Evo's Wild Cravings treats have similar ingredients. I guess you could just feed the kibble as a treat; it would definitely last a LOT longer; it would take forever to go through 6.6 lbs of treats.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got the fish one as well, I mixed it in with his Core and he loved it of course


----------



## 93-5G20 (May 21, 2010)

Oregon27 said:


> I will miss Evo for my diabetic cat as it really has given her a longer life and better health but I can not take a chance with Procter and Gamble owning Nutura brands aand probable changes or food sources that are iffy. I am also concerned about Wellness making changes. I have been getting my Wellness fish and sweet potato and Senior from Smart Pak for many years. My Skips seizures stopped 6 years ago after I changed to Wellness fish from Nutro AND no more phenabarb which had damaged his liver. He has been on Denamarin for 4 years for his liver. I did pickup a free EVO red for treats with the free coupon as my store had Nutura produced food still. I will be back to researching.


I think you are needlessly experimenting on your cat that is doing well on a food, because of pure speculation of what may happen in the future. If Natura starts changing its foods you will be sure to hear a loud sqawking on the internet all about it. Much louder than the very large rumbling when P and G bought them.

Many retailers are ready to bolt if changes happen.....and it is very doubtful that changes will happen for that basic economic interest of P and G. P and G has maintained that Natura will remain a boutique dog store product and will not move it to Petco/Petsmart.

Why make a cat potentially suffer, when the diabetic cat is doing so well on what you are feeding.

Don't be a missinformed blind lemming.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

on the facebook page saying boyott natura, people have already noticed changes.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> on the facebook page saying boyott natura, people have already noticed changes.


Well if a facebook page says it then it MUST be true. I get all my research informatin from facebook!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Well if a facebook page says it then it MUST be true. I get all my research informatin from facebook!!


um actual customers report their findings...they are jsut as valid as what people here say..
they are all informed dog owners.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

HAve you considered that posts made in a "hate" group would be more likely to be fabricated of exaggerated?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

its not really a hte group though. its just as good as the threads here about how dissapointed we al lwere as well.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> its not really a hte group though. its just as good as the threads here about how dissapointed we al lwere as well.


It is a designated group for people who don't like the company. 
That's quite different, and predisposes any post for negativity. 
I would not use this as a source- and I say this being someone who has doubts about p&g's takeover. 

spell check?
hate*
disappointed*
all*
were*


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

well theya re dissapointed just lie we were. many of them were loyal feeders.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well theya re dissapointed just lie we were. many of them were loyal feeders.


I'd love to respond to this... but I can't quite decode what you're trying to say....


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

u can read it just fine. studies show that as long as the first and last letter are in sequence ur mind reads it fine


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> u can read it just fine. studies show that as long as the first and last letter are in sequence ur mind reads it fine


In those studies, all the letters in a word were present, with no extras, and spaces appropriately spaced. 
Not a clusterfrack of random letters and spaces.:wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

all i forgot was a k in like and accidently included the a from are with they. dont u think saying you cant read it when u know u can is a little extraordinary? it's easily decipherable.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Tripps I have no idea why you refuse to take a peek at your posts before you hit submit.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> all i forgot was a k in like and accidently included the a from are with they. dont u think saying you cant read it when u know u can is a little extraordinary? it's easily decipherable.


RC,
What people are trying to tell you is that when you type like you do it makes you look stupid and invalidates anything you say. To me it also says you are LAZY! If you are going to put so little effort into it, why do you bother to post?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> on the facebook page saying boyott natura, people have already noticed changes.


A gentleman with whom we recently became acquainted in our hunting dog community has been Natura rep for many years. Given the "family" atmosphere of the company he was dismayed to find out they had been sold to P&G. However, he indicated that the company is carrying on as before, with no plans to change. So he's staying with them.

Meanwhile, I have been feeding our dog Evo for over a year. Since the company was bought by P&G I have been closely monitoring both the contents/analysis of the bags and how our dog has been reacting to his feed. THERE HAS BEEN NO DIFFERENCE IN EITHER.

_So again, I implore people to stop fear mongering, spreading rumours & baseless speculation._ It is doing nothing but foster an adversarial atmosphere. 

If you want to feed Natura, do so. If you don't want to, don't. But leave those of us who DO in peace!

For the record, I used our coupon to buy another large bag of the EVO Turkey & Chicken for our dog.

Meanwhile, I'm thinking about rotating in the fish version, since he seems to enjoy salmon (et al.) so much.

Pax,


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I've actually used several of the coupons and got the red meat, chicken, and just picked up some of the herring and salmon formula. That kibble really smells like fish! I can smell it through the bag. LOL.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've always wanted tot try the herring and salmon but i cant find a store that has it. when i gave Shane the red meat he threw up..but i still give it to him as treats and hes not throwing up..maybe just needed to get used to it.

om not really impressed bu the ingredient list...but i am impressed by herrings ingredient

the red meat kibble smells like kibble..or fish lol!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> I've always wanted tot try the herring and salmon but i cant find a store that has it. when i gave Shane the red meat he threw up..but i still give it to him as treats and hes not throwing up..maybe just needed to get used to it.
> 
> om not really impressed bu the ingredient list...but i am impressed by herrings ingredient
> 
> the red meat kibble smells like kibble..or fish lol!


You're not impressed by the ingredient's list on Evo, but Canidae's ingredient's list is just fine?!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

canidaes ingridient list looks way better than evo red. u dont have to agree, but thats how i see it .


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> canidaes ingridient list looks way better than evo red. u dont have to agree, but thats how i see it .


i'm curious, what makes you say that?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm just finishing up a 13.2 lb bag of the Evo fish formula. My guys looooved it and did great on it. I thought it was going to last longer, so I'm bummed about that. I'll keep an eye on it (and the other flavors) and when they go on sale, definitely very interested in keeping it in the rotation! 

I opened up a big bag of Instinct rabbit formula tonight to begin transitioning, and holy cow, that is STINKY. I think it's worse than any other food I've smelled before lol.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> canidaes ingridient list looks way better than evo red. u dont have to agree, but thats how i see it .


WOW....not better, "way better"....*STUNNED*


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> canidaes ingridient list looks way better than evo red. u dont have to agree, but thats how i see it .


RC,

I'm also honestly interested in your opinion on your glowing view of Canidae. Indeed, their ingredient lists on their foods looks stellar. 

But far BETTER than EVO? Seriously? EVO is a pretty sweet food from an ingredient list perspective. Neck and neck with Orijen. 

Break it down for us.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> RC,
> 
> I'm also honestly interested in your opinion on your glowing view of Canidae. Indeed, their ingredient lists on their foods looks stellar.
> 
> ...


better than evo red. not ''evo'' im just not impressed by evo reds ingridient list. most of the emat is water inclusive, and not much variety of the true meal meats.

if p and g never bought out natura, shane would be on evo herring right now. itt is far superior to canidae. and its an american owned company


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Beef is more expensive to use, thats why you would see less meat meals in it then chicken formula, Canidae doesent even make a red meat formula, but their fish formula does not look great(using potato protein to bulk up the nutrient content)

almon meal, potatoes, potato protein, ocean fish meal, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), peas, tomato pomace, natural flavor, choline chloride, suncured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta-carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, papaya, pineapple.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

they use water inclusive beef. evo red is basically a lamb product in my eyes. and lamb is a lame meat for a red aeat formula. where's all the boar, and bisons ..all water...


all canidae grain free formulas claim to derive 80 percent of their proteins from meats.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Lamb is a lame red meat? What's that mean?? Have you ever eaten lamb yourself??? It's an AWESOME red meat


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i think boar and bison and buffalo(in meal form are cooler). for a red meat formula it just dissapoints me persoanlly.

im sure it tastes good though. i dont know where id buy it. youve got me curious man.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Buffalo is a great meat but I'd never ignore a great red meat like lamb

raw lamb chops - Google Search

You can buy lamb in just about any grocery store :wink:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Okay, so....you are bashing evo red meat cause you think lamb is "lame" sounding and bison and boars are 'cooler"?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Classic RC. 

RC slams Lamb/red meat.

Jon disputes his claim that lamb/red meat is inferior. 


RC thanks him. 


RC, this forum wouldn't be the same without you. Don't ever leave. :wink::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> Classic RC.
> 
> RC slams Lamb/red meat.
> 
> ...



ROFL!! I was going to point out the same thing. Dude thanks someone for rebuking him.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Classic RC.
> 
> RC slams Lamb/red meat.
> 
> ...


i still stand by what i said about red meat. i thanked him to diffuse hostility


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

meggels said:


> Okay, so....you are bashing evo red meat cause you think lamb is "lame" sounding and bison and boars are 'cooler"?


also the meat content doesnt '''meat'' my standards


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i still stand by what i said about red meat. i thanked him to diffuse hostility


LOL! You're kidding me right? 

Sounds like you should go do some research then before spouting off.

I'd LOVE to hear some VALID reasons why Buffalo might be better than Lamb


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> LOL! You're kidding me right?
> 
> Sounds like you should go do some research then before spouting off.
> 
> I'd LOVE to hear some VALID reasons why Buffalo might be better than Lamb


didnt say it was better. i said in my other post it was a more unique choice. but i stills tand by the fact that its not a very meat heavy food, or a meat diverse food. it is basically all lamb and potatoes.

other people are welcomed to pay 60 dollars for it but iwill choose not too 

why wont my avitar show did you disable it


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> didnt say it was better.


You didn't? Hmm...



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> *lamb is a lame meat* for a red aeat formula. where's all the boar, and bisons ..all water...


Sounds to me like you feel that it's inferior...???


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> You didn't? Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you feel that it's inferior...???


sounds to me im saying the others are more unique...


whya rgue about it?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> sounds to me im saying the others are more unique...


I don't understand... "more unique"?? WTF does that mean?

Please break it down for me so I can understand. How is Buffalo more unique than Lamb? 

I guess I simply am at a loss why you bash a perfectly good food and when your reasoning is questioned you have nothing to back it up. 

First you say that lamb isn't as "good" as buffalo and now it's just that buffalo is "more unique"

Get your story straight dude...


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

This may be the "lamest" discussion why one food is better than another. Even if Evo red is inferior to canadiae (ROFL!!!!) I'd get Evo just because it's held to higher standard, it's not made by Diamond.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> This may be the "lamest" discussion why one food is better than another. Even if Evo red is inferior to canadiae (ROFL!!!!) I'd get Evo just because it's held to higher standard, it's not made by Diamond.


Isn't this discussion more unique though? Hmm....


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> I don't understand... "more unique"?? WTF does that mean?
> 
> Please break it down for me so I can understand. How is Buffalo more unique than Lamb?
> 
> ...


i have no story. i dont want to feed evo,and its a lower quality food in my eyes. thats my story,and luckily there's enough foods on the market in which i can find one that i feel comfortable feeding 

and yd u disable my avatar...thats real classy dude.

show me anywhere i said ;;not as good.; just cause ur interpretation is flawed...doesnt mean i said that.

unique means unique. there is NO food with a significant amount of buffalo on this market.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> and yd u disable my avatar...thats real classy dude.


Sorry, I don't speak ignorant teen speak

I'm assuming you meant to ask "why'd you disable my avatar"...?

I'm not an admin here nor a moderator. There's 1 person on this forum that can "disable your avatar" and he doesn't care enough about the forum to visit on a regular basis, let alone waste his time disabling your avatar.

Get over yourself




RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> show me anywhere i said ;;not as good.; just cause ur interpretation is flawed...doesnt mean i said that.


You said it was "lame"

Sorry that I misinterpreted it.... *sigh* Maybe you should try speaking like the adult you are instead of a 12 year old girl




RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> unique means unique. there is NO food with a significant amount of buffalo on this market.


That doesn't make Evo Red a bad food. I guess you should bash EVERY food on the market since there aren't any with a significant amount of buffalo. 

This certainly doesn't justify your bashing of lamb or Evo Red...????




RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i have no story. i dont want to feed evo,and its a lower quality food in my eyes. thats my story,and luckily there's enough foods on the market in which i can find one that i feel comfortable feeding


So don't feed it. Nuff said

If you're gonna take the time to bash a food (even if it's not even in proper english) you should bring more to the table than "lamb is lame"



I ask you once again... what's wrong with lamb? Why do you have a hard on for buffalo this week?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Sorry, I don't speak ignorant teen speak
> 
> I'm assuming you meant to ask "why'd you disable my avatar"...?
> 
> ...


im not a teen i am an adult. don't down to me. i look older than your girlfriend does...


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh this is unique, and entertaining. It's just mindboggling that there are people like him out there. I guess I just deal with too many people that use logic, and common sense in presenting their POV, that seeing this kind of :intelligence" displayed up close is almost shocking. 

Please fresh, carry on. I can show friends this thread and we can laugh.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> im not a teen i am an adult. don't down to me. i look older than your girlfriend does...



Yes don't down him indeed.

I LOVE it, he keeps thanking you. ROFL!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Sorry, I don't speak ignorant teen speak
> 
> I'm assuming you meant to ask "why'd you disable my avatar"...?
> 
> ...


i mean come on. how can you say evo red is superior to canidae grain free?
canidae grain free has more meat(they use 80 percent of their protein from meat..which means no potatoe bulking,and you can see this reflection in the ingredient lsit)..also they use more varieties of meat. they also use chelated minerals and vitamins whicha re the highest quality available. they are the only kibble that uses these fyi. you may say diamond produces their food, but canidae is a much mroe respectable company than evo is NOW. canidae donates food to animal shelters REGULARLY, proctor and gamble tests on animals my choice is clear in that regard. now lets evaluate the ingridient lsits...oh and dont be fooled by the much shorter ingrdients lsit of evo...they just dont type out all the vitamins. i mean dont get me wrong, evo herring is a superior food to canidae for sure, and evo turkey and chicken might be mildly superior as well, but evo red just doesnt hold a candle to it,and i dont care how much you guys insult me!

canidae grain free...
CANIDAE All Natural Ingredients
*Chicken meal, turkey meal, lamb,* potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), lamb meal, ocean fish meal, tomato pomace, natural flavor, choline chloride, suncured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta-carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, papaya, pineapple.

Ingredients
*Beef, Lamb Meal, Potatoes,* Egg, Sunflower Oil, Buffalo, Lamb, Venison, Beef Cartilage, Herring Oil, Natural Flavors, Apples, Carrots, Tomatoes, Alfalfa Sprouts, Garlic, Cottage Cheese, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins/Minerals, Ascorbic Acid, Dried Chicory Root, Direct-Fed Microbials, Vitamin E Supplement, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract.



and my avi is the only one not showing up...odd isnt it....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

There shouldn't be any argument, obviously buffalo is more unique and better than lamb, see?

Would you rather your dog eat this:












Or this?










I rest my case.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

uh, why are you comparing chicken formula to beef/lamb formula, if you're to criticize it, at least stick with the same protein sources. Canidae doesent even make one except their grain inclusive which isnt impressive, because they cannot afford "inferior" lamb and bulk it up with grains. And like I said previously, their fish formula is lousy too. 
Chicken is cheap, plain and simple.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i mean come on. how can you say evo red is superior to canidae grain free?
> canidae grain free has more meat(they use 80 percent of their protein from meat..which means no potatoe bulking,and you can see this reflection in the
> and my avi is the only one not showing up...odd isnt it....



I've said this before and I'll say it again...

SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN to me how inserting potatoes would add to a foods protein content? Potatoes are CARBS. You are implying that some companies use potatoes to ramp up their protein numbers. 

maybe I'm stupid. I DO NOT get this!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RC,
I don't know why your avatar isn't displaying. It displays in your profile ok and you have it checked to display. I have no clue why it isn't there in your posts. Try changing it and see what happens.

RFD


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> im not a teen i am an adult. don't down to me. i look older than your girlfriend does...


Watch yourself. Cheap jabs? Really? Lets all act like adults. 

Lamb not being as "cool" as Bison is a pretty lame reason to hate EVO red, especially when the food that you're protecting as "better than it" is such mediocre quality.

You can't compare a poultry food to a red meat food between two brands and get a fair comparison. Red meats are simply more expensive. Period. Now, if you'd like, we could compare Canidae's lamb formula to EVO, since, you know, Canidae is so fantastically wonderful and all...

INGREDIENTS:
Lamb meal, brown rice, cracked pearled barley, rice bran, peas, millet, canola oil, lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed meal,
...etc


Comparing canidae lamb to evo red, you can clearly see, there IS no comparison. 
Comparing Canidae ALS and Evo Chicken and Turkey, there's still no comparison.

Someday you will realize that Canidae is not the product you seem to think it is. Made by Diamond. You simply can NOT get that kind of protein content with using a bunch of potato. You can't. It's not there.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You know RC...I kinda enjoy looking younger than I really am!!! I hope that stays with me so I can look like I'm 40 when I'm really 60 :tongue: :biggrin: :wink:

And it's a good thing that looking younger than your age has NOTHING to do with ACTING younger than your age. Maybe give acting and representing your actual age a shot and see how people react to you? Food for thought :wink:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC, Jon and Nat both look like they belong on a greeting card, I've said this before. If we had a "first couple of the forum" I think they'd be it. 


You gotta clean it up dude. I like having you out here because you definitely add some spice.....but its getting harder to defend you. 

come on brother.:wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> *im not a teen i am an adult*


Let's review what was said...



jdatwood said:


> Maybe you should try speaking *like the adult you are* instead of a 12 year old girl


I went so far as to say that you ARE an adult. You still go to school don't you? Maybe try presenting your posts as if you were having to give them to your professor as an assignment. I'm sure he doesn't allow U 2 speek lik a tween duz he?

I'm serious bro... the more you talk like a child the more people will treat you like one. Act like an adult and people will respect you as one. 




RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i look older than your girlfriend does...


I'm not even sure what relevance this had on the conversation but I will say.... Congrats! I know when I was underage I certainly wanted to look like I was over 21. Good for you that you already look older than Natalie. Hopefully when you're 50 you can pass for 55 or 60 :wink:

I'd much rather Natalie stays looking younger than you. I like to think that even I don't look as old as I actually am... :redface:





kevin bradley said:


> RC, Jon and Nat both look like they belong on a greeting card, I've said this before. If we had a "first couple of the forum" I think they'd be it.


Awww Kevin... you're too sweet :biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i mean come on. how can you say evo red is superior to canidae grain free?
> canidae grain free has more meat(they use 80 percent of their protein from meat..which means no potatoe bulking,and you can see this reflection in the ingredient lsit)..also they use more varieties of meat. they also use chelated minerals and vitamins whicha re the highest quality available. they are the only kibble that uses these fyi. you may say diamond produces their food, but canidae is a much mroe respectable company than evo is NOW. canidae donates food to animal shelters REGULARLY, proctor and gamble tests on animals my choice is clear in that regard. now lets evaluate the ingridient lsits...oh and dont be fooled by the much shorter ingrdients lsit of evo...they just dont type out all the vitamins. i mean dont get me wrong, evo herring is a superior food to canidae for sure, and evo turkey and chicken might be mildly superior as well, but evo red just doesnt hold a candle to it,and i dont care how much you guys insult me!
> 
> canidae grain free...
> ...





Unosmom said:


> uh, why are you comparing chicken formula to beef/lamb formula, if you're to criticize it, at least stick with the same protein sources. Canidae doesent even make one except their grain inclusive which isnt impressive, because they cannot afford "inferior" lamb and bulk it up with grains. And like I said previously, their fish formula is lousy too.
> Chicken is cheap, plain and simple.


i said canidae grain free doesnt hold a candle to their fish variety.(either varieties of canidae grain free)

i then said i wasnt impressed with evo's formula, and i got cheap shots about how its better than what i feed by punkem. i then did what i believed was a proper analysis. maybe i am unintelligent..but to me the choice is clear.
i believe evo turkey and chicken is more on canidae grain free's level field. i dont see why, people cant debate about things without insults...but what do i i know? I am not intelligent


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Let's review what was said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i turn 21 on the 15th. i dont know how a 6'2 guy with muscles looks like a kid...but to each his own. i will admit i have a _(edited by CorgiPaws for foul language)_ baby face lol. i wasnt insulting natalie. shes VERY PRETTY, just saying..

but yeah maybe the typing could be improved, and maybe you mean I sound like a kid..not look like one..but i see a lot of errors on this site. 

but any thoughts on the comparison i did?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

meggels said:


> There shouldn't be any argument, obviously buffalo is more unique and better than lamb, see?
> 
> Would you rather your dog eat this:
> 
> ...


uh...id rather my dog eat a big strong buffalo,or a bear...not some wimpy lamb...
for 2 reasons..
i feel a little better about killing a buffalo or a bear...
and i believe an animal with that muscle and testosterone flowing through it, has gottta be great for keeping my dog energized and muscly himself



kevin bradley said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again...
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN to me how inserting potatoes would add to a foods protein content? Potatoes are CARBS. You are implying that some companies use potatoes to ramp up their protein numbers.
> 
> maybe I'm stupid. I DO NOT get this!


idk man, but i see people on here say things like...potatoes bulk up protein content. all i know is that canidae grain free has a guarantee that their products are 80 percent meat..and 20 percent veggies. it is illegal to state it and do otherwise. with that being said their formulas are top of the line in my eyes.
but you did ask for my thoughts on why i like canidae better. i think i provided a fair analysis.
plus their formulas are ethox free as of now!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

oy vey lol. there is simply no reasoning with you RC.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> uh...id rather my dog eat a big strong buffalo,or a bear...not some wimpy lamb...
> for 2 reasons..
> i feel a little better about killing a buffalo or a bear...
> and i believe an animal with that muscle and testosterone flowing through it, has gottta be great for keeping my dog energized and muscly himself



dude, you owe me a new keyboard. I just spit water all over it. 

You should head up to the North Pole and roll a Polar Bear. Imagine how much testosterone you could have flowing thru Shane when you got back.

oh, RC. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> uh...id rather my dog eat a big strong buffalo,or a bear...not some wimpy lamb...
> for 2 reasons..
> i feel a little better about killing a buffalo or a bear...
> and i believe an animal with that muscle and testosterone flowing through it, has gottta be great for keeping my dog energized and muscly himself


HAHAHAHA!
Oh man.
I needed a good laugh.
Wow.


I will get back to this one when I can wrap my head around how you think.... :tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd rather look to the meat itself and not the outward appearance of the animal.

Which meat would you rather feed?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

****Post removed by DaneMama08 for foul language****


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC, go take a walk and cool down. 

Man, I don't recall ever using curse words out here??? Hell and damn, maybe? 

Linsey, if you need to give me a timeout to keep things equitable, I'm ok with that. I don't want RC to feel singled out. :wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

linseys given me infractions for those words before lol!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thread is being shut down :frown:


----------

